# Abandoned Spanish Mastiff??



## noeskimo (Mar 17, 2011)

Saw this ad today in Abilene TX CL: http://abilene.craigslist.org/pet/2825149878.html


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

if only i were closer, i wold be right over to pick her up,


----------

